# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  What's the difference?

## Moondog55

Between a Linishing machine and a belt sander? 
I just bought a new khukri from Nepal and in the same box I also ordered a small knife to go with it and save on shipping cost.
The big khukri is a nice blade with reasonable balance for something with a 13inch blade but the small 5" bladed knife is a POS and almost double the thickness ordered.
Due to the high cost of using DHL without an account I'll probably have to wear the loss and do something with the blade, thinning it down from the ridiculous 6mm to something usable ; such as the 3.5mm that was ordered.
As I still don't own a bench grinder and Aldi sometimes have those cheap throwaway bench grinders on sale from time to time I got me to remembering that when I went to school the machine shop had a big belt sander with coolant that the trade teachers called a Linisher.
So what is the difference?

----------


## Whitey66

As far as I know a linisher can be a belt sander that uses a finer grade abrasive belt and is more for polishing rather than bulk material removal. Linishers can be used either wet or dry where a belt sander is used dry. Linishers can be of a disc type as well as the belt type. I think linishers generally use emery cloth rather than the sandpaper that belt sanders use, the emery cloth is sturdier and less likely to rip and tear.

----------


## Moondog55

Many thanx Whitey
I just looked at some better Linishing machines and for the two zeros fewer in the price tag I may just have to get the cheap belt sander  from Aldi

----------


## Bros

Do you subscribe to the old myth?

----------


## Moondog55

> Do you subscribe to the old myth?

  If you mean getting what you pay for I do in general.
I'm not a metal worker or cutler so buying a throwaway tool to do one job makes sense in this instance.
Now if I wanted to make knives as a hobby or a business then spending several thousands on real tools [ and another shed to house them all] would make sense

----------


## Bros

> If you mean getting what you pay for I do in general.

   No when you take it out of its pouch it must draw blood.

----------


## Moondog55

It's not a myth for one particular regiment of Ghurkas apparently, but I guess not true in general usage.
Way back I had a boss who was a Captain of Ghurkas during the Korean war and he assured me that it was true of his mob. An uncle who was in Korea at the same time said similar but I personally have no connections so I'm guessing part myth part true. I've met one Ex-Ghurka but I never thought to ask him.
I can tell you this much tho, it doesn't take much to draw blood these things are so freaking sharp

----------


## r3nov8or

> No when you take it out of its pouch it must draw blood.

  Or chop carrots   :Biggrin:

----------


## Chipp

Pretty easy to turn oneside of a bench grinder into a linisher with one of these . i have one and super handy , great for sharpening drill bits , mower blades and no doubt a knife or 2   https://www.totaltools.com.au/11257-...saAvFEEALw_wcB

----------


## havabeer

i thought linishing was more a polishing process and sanding was material removal. so sand to take off material and then linish as a sort of finish rather then bulk removal. 
both are terms interchangeable nowadays

----------


## ajm

Don't suppose linish is a conjunction of polish and finish? 
lk

----------

